# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Barcaleta per te gjithe!!!

## theodora*

1*E dine c'fare tha Zoti kur beri zezakun?
-aaa, ky mu dogj.
p.s.personalisht nuk kam problem me zezaket se kam dhe vete shoke te zinj.

2*nje shqiptar kur erdhi ne greqi gjeti pune si ergat ne ikodhimi,po nuk dinte dhe aq mire greqisht.Kjo ishte dhe fjala qe e humbi punen qe diten e pare se kur mbaroi punen i tha afendikoit:
-afendikoo,ika une.
afendikoi mendoi se shqiptari i kerkoi qe ta vere ne Ika dhe tha:
-aku eki ton alvano pu mu theli ke ika?!(ne shqip=shiko shqiptari qe na dashka dhe sigurime?)

3*nese dini te tjera thoni po jo me llafe turpe.Ok? :shkelje syri:

----------


## dodoni

Ngjarje tç vërteta
Pas hapjes së kufirit me Kosovën, shkojnë disa nga Shqipëria te të afërmit e tyre në Kosovë për vizitë. 
Pas një mikpritjeje të rrallë, musafirët i kërkojnë të zotit të shtëpisë lejen për të fjetur sepse janë lodhur nga rruga, me këto fjalë: 
- Do të na falni ne nje çikë tani të flejmë gjumë sepse jemi shumë të lodhur nga rruga? 
Përderisa në këto anë shqiptare dialekti i tyre i thotë çikë vajzës, përgjigjja e tyre: 
- Gjithë këtë mikpritje ua bëmë veç edhe nga një çikë po doni tani a? Si s'ju vjen marre.

Shkon një familje tiranse për vizitë një familjeje prishtinase dhe pas darkës në servimin e desertit, gruaja prishtinase i afrohet musafirit dhe i thotë: 
- Merre ni kollaq
Musafiri i përgjigjet 
-Më falni por mua më quajnë Petraq!!
- Oh jo- i kthehet gruaja - unë jam për të kërkuar falje sepse se si më ka ngelur ende kjo shprehja serbe e ëmbëlsirave kollaq nga koha e ish-Jugosllavisë.

----------


## theodora*

dodoni,me pelqyen barcaletat tende se nuk i kisha degjuar ere tjeter. :shkelje syri:

----------


## maratonomak

doktori dhe pacientja


doktori;
zonjusha miler kam lajme te mia per ju ,
pacientja ;
ua doktor une nuk jam zonjushe por zonje ;
doktori ;
atere kam lajme te keqija perty .


doktori dhe ajo ,

doktor une nuk mund te  zhvishem te me vizitoni pasi kam turp .
ua = tha doktori .ska problem ja ,une po kthej koken menjane dhe nuk po ju shoh .
nderkokhe qe ajo pozhvishej pyet doktorin,
dokotor ku ti le teshat ?
doktori ;
oh , po , ti mundti lesh     teshat e tua prane teshaVE TE MIAT .
doktori ishte i zhvehur .

----------


## Poeti

Niset njëri në rrugë për vizitë tek motrat (Hasa dhe Hysa)të cilat ishin në dy fshatra të afërta matan lumit.
Meqë lumi ishte rritur nga të reshurat, dhe pasi nuk kishte urë kalimi, por duhej kaluar duke u zhytur në ujë, ndodh që ky vizitori mbetet në mes të lumit mbi dy drunj dhe filloi ta këndoj këtë këngë: As te Hasa e as te Hysa, midis Drinit mbi dy lisa>>>>

----------


## Poeti

Pacientja shkon për vizitë tek mjeku.
Mjeku: Zdishuni të iu vizitoj,
Pacientja: Jo zdishu ti i pari se mua më vie turp!! hahhaha

----------


## Poeti

Bjondina shkon në spital në repartin e gjinekologjisë.
Mjeku: Dëshëroni të vizitoheni
Bjondina: Jo dua të abortoj!
Mjeku: Përse të abortoni?
Bjondina: Dyshoj që fëmiu është imi!??

----------


## Poeti

Niset studenti nga Prishtina për Ferizaj, për në shtëpi. Meqë nuk arrin me kohë në stacionin e autobusëve dhe meqë autobus tjetër nuk kishte, fillon  të vrapoj pas autobusit...
Kur më në fund arrin në Ferizaj, po i thotë babait të tijë: 
Sot kam kyrsyer 1.5 Euro,
Babai e pyet: Si ashtu?
Studenti: Kam vrapuar pas autobusit dhe nuk kam shpenzuar për biletën!
Babai: Po përse nuk vrapoje pas ndonjë Taksi veture, do të kurseje më shumë!!!

----------


## Poeti

Çka mund të bëjë me së shumti babai për fëmijët e vet?
Ta dojë nënën e tyre!

----------


## Poeti

Nëpër trotuarin e një rruge ecnin dy gazeta (revista), njëra rrëshqet dhe bie nën rrotët e veturës kurse tjetra shqyhet së qeshuri!!!!

----------


## Poeti

Si e shtrojnë rrugën në asfalt Amerikanët?
I vendosin zezakët mbi zhavor dhe kalojnë mbi ta me cilindër!!
Po si ua beëjnë linjat e bardha nëpër mes?
Në çdo dhjetë zezak, pesë i detyrojnë të qeshin!!!

----------


## Poeti

Gjatë udhëtimit me tren, qëllon që një plak të ulet në të njejtin kupe me një vajzë (gocë) të re dhe ate përball saj.
  Vajza e re, e bukur, me një minu fustan të veshurKy plaku kishte ndezur cigaren dhe po pinte duhan e po e vështronte. Aq shumë ishte humbur duke vështruar sa haronte ta shkundëte cigaren. Në nje moment i bie gaca ne tirq (veshje e leshtë që e bartnin pleqët) dhe kjo vajza po i thote:
  O axh u dogje! (mendonte ne cigaren)
  Axha i kthen: U dogja, u dogja (duke menduar ne vajzën)!
  Vajza sërish: Axho u dogje
 Axha: U dogja, u dogja, por kur e vëren tymin dhe e ndjen aromën e djegëjes, atëherë e sheh se vërtetë po digjej .(nga mbrenda dhe nga jasht)

----------


## Poeti

Një batutë nga një mike imja që nuk është anëtare e Forumit:

Vjen nje plak ne ordinance per ta vizituar plaken dhe e ndez cigaren  edhe perkunder mbishkrimeve qe kishte ven mjeku qe ndalohet duhani. Dikur mjeku  me shum mirsjellje i ofrohet dhe i kerkon qe te mos ndez me se i pengon pacientat dhe i thot e sheh qe eshte e ndaluar ai ia kthen "une kam pir duhan maje sane e spo pi ne ordinanc tane"

Me këtë rast dua ta falënderoj

----------


## theodora*

Ishte njere nje ortodoks e nje coban.
Dhe thane kush mund te beje me shume ikonomi.Keshtu qe moren qe te dy nga nje shishe me vaj ulliri e do shikonin se kush do e mbaronte me vone.
Shkoi cobani te shikonte fshehurazi ortodoksin dhe pa qe ai ne nje fete buke vinte vetem nje pike vaj dhe pastaj e hante buken.
Erdhi radha te shikonte dhe ortodoksi cobanin nga vrima e deres.Kur c'te shikonte?!
Cobani e merte feten e bukes dhe sic e mbante ne dore e ferkonte ne shishja dhe pastaj e hante.
hahahaha
keshtu qe beri kursim me te madh  :perqeshje:   :pa dhembe:

----------


## Fiona

Lolz...disa nga keto barcaleta ishin per te qeshur, te tjerat kot....une per vete s'kam noi ....s'mjepet per keto pun...ciao!!!

----------


## kryenece

> Ishte njere nje ortodoks e nje coban.
> Dhe thane kush mund te beje me shume ikonomi.Keshtu qe moren qe te dy nga nje shishe me vaj ulliri e do shikonin se kush do e mbaronte me vone.
> Shkoi cobani te shikonte fshehurazi ortodoksin dhe pa qe ai ne nje fete buke vinte vetem nje pike vaj dhe pastaj e hante buken.
> Erdhi radha te shikonte dhe ortodoksi cobanin nga vrima e deres.Kur c'te shikonte?!
> Cobani e merte feten e bukes dhe sic e mbante ne dore e ferkonte ne shishja dhe pastaj e hante.
> hahahaha
> keshtu qe beri kursim me te madh :p :@pp


Theodora mos ma merr per keq po kete e kam ditur por e kam ditur me nje kursimtar dhe nje gjirokastrit se per gjirokastritet dhe e bene prove se kush ishte me i kyrsyer.Shkojne ne dyqan e blejne buke e vaj e i ndajne ne dy pj te barabarta. Edhe ia nis kursimtari merr nje kafshite buke e i hedh nje pike vaj dhe e ha. Kur mbaroi se ngreni kish harxhuar sh pak nga vaji. Tani radha e gjirokastritit te haje dhe ky e merr kafshiten dhe e lyen nga jashte shishes se vajit. Kur mbaroi se ngreni nuk kishte harxhuar asnje pike vaji. E i thote ky kursimtari:-Kam menduar se nuk ka kursimtar me te madh se une po e kam pasur gabim, je ti.

----------


## Poeti

Ja se si duken fjalët tona popullore apo mendime të përkthyera bukfalisht në gjuhën angleze:
1.	Të njoh si paranë e kuqe = I know you like a red money
2.	Ah çfarë je ti, çfarë je ti = Ah what are you, what are you
3.	Kjo është e lehtë sikur me ngrënë fasule = This is easy like eating beams
4.	Flej zbathur == Sleep without shoes
5.	Lumja nëna për ty = River mama for you
6.	Shiqer pare (lloj ëmbëlsire e lehtë) = Sugar money
7.	Përkundrazi = For black shoes etj.

----------


## Poeti

Në nje spital të personave me të meta mentale, kohë pas kohe bëhej testimi i të sëmurëve, nëse kanë përmirësime.
Mjekët hyjnë në një dhomë dhe po i vërejnë të gjithë që kanë marrë gazetat, i kanë mbështjellë në formë cilindri dhe po imironin vozitjen me motor, brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Njëri prej tyre e kishte hapur gazetën dhe po lexonte.
Mjekët po e pysin: Çfarë je duke bërë kështu, përse nuk vozitesh edhe ti sikur të tjerët?
Pacienti po u thotë: Nuk jam i marrë të vozitem me gazetë, gazeta është për tu lexuar!!
Mjekët i thonë: Ti qenke plotësisht i shëndoshë, mund të shkosh në shtëpi!
Pacienti po ua kthen: Pritni vetëm pak sa ta ndez motorin, dhe imiton aktivizimin e motorit brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!

----------


## Poeti

Shkon njena musafir tek të afërmit. Aty ishte një plakë e cila kishte dhe plakun gjallë.
	 Kjo musafirja po e pyet: Si jeni, si është plaku?
	Plaka po i përgjigjet: Puth unë e puth plaku (ngase nuk kishte dhëmbë nuk mund të thoshte Pus unë e pus plaku)
	Dhe musafirja ia kthen: Po mjaft mirë i paskeni punët pra, ku don ma mirë

----------


## Poeti

Një merakli në përdorimin e alkoolit, shkon si zakonisht në kafene dhe pin aq sa dehet bëhet tapë. Pas përfundimit të seancës në kafene, niset për në shtëpi. Rrugës e takon një kalimtar të rastit i cili duke dashur që ta ndihmoj duke e parë gjendjen e tij, po e pyet:
	A e ke larg shtëpinë?
	Jo edhe shumë, edhe nja tri shtylla! 
Ky pijaneci e godiste çdo shtyllë më kokë dhe duke i numruar shtyllat e dinte edhe sa e ka larg shtëpinë!!!!!!

----------

